# 4/14 Buckeye lake tournament



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

OMBTT will be at buckeye at the 79 ramp Saturday 4/14. We already have quite a few guys pre registered and a bunch more showing up day of the tournament. Dont miss out on this circuit even at 40 boat example it will pay
1st 1740. 2cnd 1075. 3rd 950. 4th 820. 5th 740 6th 275. pretty awsome payout. we will have a big bass side pot. On a example of 40 boats bb would be 400.00.
The Bass are still on ABA took over 8lbs on this last saturdays tournament I heard. That was in some awfull conditions. Look forward to seeing everyone Saturday. Jami Norman



www.ombtt.com


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Anyone have any last minute tips for Buckeye, hahaha :T


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck Adam...let us know how you do...Greg


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Greg, I will. I am sure Alumking will post the results and hopefully you won't have to look too far down the list to find us


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wasn't there an NBAA there today, too? i missed that one since I was taking the ACT


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard that there were some very nice fish brought to the scales including a HAWG ! I cant wait for Jami to post the results .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

jim and scott congrats


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Results are up on OMBTT.com


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow a 6lber! Very nice, can't wait to get out on buckeye


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Mike and Adam good job with the tough conditions. Jim Hite is on fire, first the bassmaster weekend series now ombtt. Awesome job to both Scott and Jim! With all the adrenaline pumping, they probably were not cold. I see the big JG got a check too, nice job John.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Great job to everyone who fished this tourney. Good fish with the tough conditions! BD


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, the Big JG got some money. He whacked his fish right in front of us too.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

For all you guys that fished thank you for your support! This was my very first tournament to run I still have plenty of bugs to work out and will have those corrected by grand lake st marys. Mr Hite and Mr newlon own Buckeye lately. They also got a check and bb money totaling 2,130.00. Not bad huh.
That was one of the worst weather days I have fished in in a long time. The bad thing is I had to do it over in a tournament on sunday at senneca lake.
Remember if you missed a tournament you may pay for it and still make the fish off. (buy IN) That money will go directly to the fish off. Thanks again and hope to see more folks at gL st marys.



jami norman Tournament director


----------

